# Dateien kann ich nicht per FTP überschreiben



## memo (19. Dez. 2007)

Hallo
Dateien die ich nachträglich aktualisiere kann ich nicht ohne weiteres mit FTP zur Server übertragen.
Zuvor muß ich es auf Server die Datei löschen die ich aktualisieren will, und dann die aktuelle Datei übertragen.
Wo dran kann es liegen. Die Rechte sind ok.

danke!


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2007)

Ist der Eigentümer der Datei gliech dem admin user des Webs (mit dem Du Dich per FTP eingeloggt hast)? Irgendwelche Fehler im FTP (xfer) log?


----------



## memo (19. Dez. 2007)

Ich weis nicht ob die Antwort richtig ist aber ich
habe FTP eingerichtet user:web1_xxx
und damit Daten übertragen. 
Auch der Owner ist web1_xxx laut WINSCP.

FTP Meldung bei übertragung von Datei *anmeldung.php*:
	
	



```
[R] List Complete: 11 KB in 0,59 seconds (19,5 KB/s)
[R] PASV
[R] 227 Entering Passive Mode (xxxxxxxxx).
[R] Opening data connection IP: xxxxxxxxx PORT: 41643
[R] STOR anmeldung.php
[R] 550 anmeldung.php: Overwrite permission denied
[R] Transfer Failed!
[R] PASV
[R] 227 Entering Passive Mode (xxxxxxxxx).
[R] Opening data connection IP: xxxxxxxxx PORT: 55386
[R] LIST -al
[R] 150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for file list
[R] 226 Transfer complete.
[R] List Complete: 11 KB in 0,70 seconds (16,5 KB/s)
Transfer queue completed
1 File failed to transfer
```


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2007)

Ok, poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la anmeldung.php


----------



## memo (19. Dez. 2007)

ls -la anmeldung.php

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 web1_araba web1 18K 2007-12-17 23:44 anmeldung.php
```


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2007)

Und Du hast den User "web1_araba" zum Login per FTP verwendet?


----------



## memo (19. Dez. 2007)

Ja !

Wo dran kann es liegen?


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2007)

Ok, dann poste bitte mal die komplette proftpd.conf Datei.


----------



## memo (19. Dez. 2007)

Proftp.conf Datei:

```
#
# /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf -- This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file.
# To really apply changes reload proftpd after modifications.
# 
# Includes DSO modules
Include /etc/proftpd/modules.conf
# Set off to disable IPv6 support which is annoying on IPv4 only boxes.
UseIPv6 off
DefaultRoot ~
IdentLookups off
ServerIdent on "FTP Server ready."
ServerName "Debian"
ServerType standalone
DeferWelcome off
MultilineRFC2228 on
DefaultServer on
ShowSymlinks on
TimeoutNoTransfer 600
TimeoutStalled 600
TimeoutIdle 1200
DisplayLogin welcome.msg
DisplayFirstChdir .message
ListOptions "-l"
DenyFilter \*.*/
# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.
Port 21
# In some cases you have to specify passive ports range to by-pass
# firewall limitations. Ephemeral ports can be used for that, but
# feel free to use a more narrow range.
# PassivePorts 49152 65534
# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes
# to 30. If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections
# at once, simply increase this value. Note that this ONLY works
# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server
# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service
# (such as xinetd)
MaxInstances 30
# Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.
User proftpd
Group nogroup
# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new files and dirs
# (second parm) from being group and world writable.
Umask 022 022
# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.
AllowOverwrite on
# Uncomment this if you are using NIS or LDAP to retrieve passwords:
# PersistentPasswd off
# Be warned: use of this directive impacts CPU average load!
#
# Uncomment this if you like to see progress and transfer rate with ftpwho
# in downloads. That is not needed for uploads rates.
# UseSendFile off
TransferLog /var/log/proftpd/xferlog
SystemLog /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log
<IfModule mod_tls.c>
TLSEngine off
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_quota.c>
QuotaEngine on
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_ratio.c>
Ratios on
</IfModule>
 
# Delay engine reduces impact of the so-called Timing Attack described in
# http://security.lss.hr/index.php?page=details&ID=LSS-2004-10-02
# It is on by default. 
<IfModule mod_delay.c>
DelayEngine on
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_ctrls.c>
ControlsEngine on
ControlsMaxClients 2
ControlsLog /var/log/proftpd/controls.log
ControlsInterval 5
ControlsSocket /var/run/proftpd/proftpd.sock
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_ctrls_admin.c>
AdminControlsEngine on
</IfModule>
# A basic anonymous configuration, no upload directories.
# <Anonymous ~ftp>
# User ftp
# Group nogroup
# # We want clients to be able to login with "anonymous" as well as "ftp"
# UserAlias anonymous ftp
# # Cosmetic changes, all files belongs to ftp user
# DirFakeUser on ftp
# DirFakeGroup on ftp
# 
# RequireValidShell off
# 
# # Limit the maximum number of anonymous logins
# MaxClients 10
# 
# # We want 'welcome.msg' displayed at login, and '.message' displayed
# # in each newly chdired directory.
# DisplayLogin welcome.msg
# DisplayFirstChdir .message
# 
# # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot
# <Directory *>
# <Limit WRITE>
# DenyAll
# </Limit>
# </Directory>
# 
# # Uncomment this if you're brave.
# # <Directory incoming>
# # # Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new files and dirs
# # # (second parm) from being group and world writable.
# # Umask 022 022
# # <Limit READ WRITE>
# # DenyAll
# # </Limit>
# # <Limit STOR>
# # AllowAll
# # </Limit>
# # </Directory>
# 
# </Anonymous>
<Global>
</Global>
<VirtualHost xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx.clients.araba1.com>
</VirtualHost>
DefaultRoot ~
Include /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf
```


----------



## memo (13. Jan. 2008)

Hallo

habe weitere User und Domains angelegt und zu diesem FTP angelegt.
Problem wie oben beschreiben kann keine Datei mit FTP Client überschreiben die bereits existieren
jedoch neue kann ich auf Server schieben.

Hat keiner Lösung dafür? 
Danke


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2008)

> kann keine Datei mit FTP Client überschreiben die bereits existieren


Wie hast Du die bereits existierenden Dateien denn angelegt? Per FTP?


----------

